# Contribution to Mankind and other stories of the Dark 99c



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

I'm pleased to introduce...

*CONTRIBUTION TO MANKIND and other stories of the DARK*
a collection dripped from a disturbed pen (20,000 words):

* _Our Tyke_: selling a shop isn't easy, especially when it's haunted
* _The Lake_: join a sight-seeing detour not in the brochure
* _Doppelganger_: participating in a cabaret frees more than inhibitions
* _Harvester World TZ29-4_: caught in the trap of an off-planet deployment
* _Contribution to Mankind_: sink estate joyriders; who's carrying the card?

Bonus material: 20,000 word extract from TORC OF MOONLIGHT : SPECIAL EDITION, the first in a trilogy of contemporary timeslip thrillers set in British university cities crowding the North York Moors against the sea.

How many believers does it need to keep an ancient religion alive?
Just one.
It is you, isn't it, who throws coins into a wishing well?

This collection is offered at 99c as a showcase of my darker storytelling. 
There are those who believe Romance authors can write nothing else. 
I will not be pigeonholed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Linda, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

I've been very tardy about updating this thread, but I have to share a 5 star review I've just received from www.tony-paul.com :

"...From the slightly whimsical "Our Tyke" with its tale of a supernatural friendship no one expected, to the title story about organ-donation and a deadly feud, these are stories which will leave you looking over your shoulder and wondering, "What if&#8230;?" ..."

It's great to receive it!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Linda--

You seem to have an English accent in your posts.  Yet, I notice Native American themes here that I'd expect from somebody from say, Arizona. How did you land in the West?

Dana


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Hi Dana... yes, well, I guess you'll have retired / gone on a cruise / grown another set of limbs / or at the very least produced another great novel since you left me a note - doh! I do apologise.

English accent? Definitely. I'm from Yorkshire (halfway up the country, usually termed "the north" - don't ask) and yet I've not only written a Native American romance, it has no European characters. I used to be a re-enactor giving talks to schools and community groups, so yes I have a coup bonnet, could decorate with porcupine quills and start a fire with flint & steel, though to be honest I liked the bow drill better but couldn't quite get the hang of it. I'll be bumping its thread tonight (it's already 8pm here) so if you're around you could look it up. There's more about this eccentric English "rose" on there.

You, and doubtless most readers, will be pleased to hear that I don't always go in for hands-on research, especially as I'm here to bump the _Contribution to Mankind..._ thread. There's murder in there, and dark deeds beyond the veil... Hraa-aa-aa-a. Mmm. I need to work on my evil laugh.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Calling by to bump the thread...

...and mention that I'm being interviewed today across on The Indie Spotlight http://www.theindiespotlight.com/?p=5685. Do drop by to say hello and read why I write what I do.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Giving the thread an airing. I've not been very active on the forum of late as I've been powering to the end of a non-fiction work ready for its beta readers. Just didn't want you to think I was ignoring everyone!

_Contribution to Mankind and other stories of the Dark_ includes a 20k word bite of _Torc of Moonlight_ - all for 99cents!


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

I've always been one of those writers that both my agent and my publisher(s) shook their heads and tutted over. I've never written just one sort of genre in one sort of way. I've always carried the notion that writers should try their hand at whatever draws their curiosity, and put their all into it. Why write to a comfort zone? Or a publisher's pigeonhole?

The five ghost/macabre tales that make up _*Contribution to Mankind and other stories of the Dark*_ were not written serially to be matched for this collection; each came from its own seed in its own time. 'Our Tyke' is quirky, though based on a true story I heard related on the radio. 'The Lake' is from a "wake up from a dream covered in cold sweat" moment. 'Contribution to Mankind' is real life extrapolated, though thankfully not mine.

They make up tapas dishes to a writer's mind. Enjoy.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

_Contribution to Mankind and other stories of the Dark_ - (20,000 words) - 5 short stories from the macabre to a quirky look at the Occult. Plus an introduction to _Torc of Moonlight_


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Just in from a three day trip to London - business, research & pleasure - and managed to fit in a two hour guided yomp round Shakespeare's haunts in the old City. Absolutely fascinating. But why are there no blue plaques marking all these historic sites? London should be ashamed of itself.

Pity we couldn't have met up with Declan McHugh, the ex Shakespearean actor, for this evening's "Blood & Tears Walk: London's Horrible Past". I'm sure it would have primed me for another couple of stories to add to _Contribution to Mankind..._

If you are coming to London this summer, don't miss it.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

_Contribution to Mankind and other stories of the Dark_ is a collection of five stories of the odd, the macabre, of a reach from beyond the veil.

The title story is set in the all too real world of a sink estate in a modern English city, where drug use, joy-riding and burglary is the norm. A near-death experience changes the outlook of two youths on the verge of manhood. Can you make your own Hell without realising?

The collection also includes an excerpt from _Torc of Moonlight_, on sale until Sunday at 99c / 86p.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Bringing _Contribution to Mankind and other stories of the Dark_ into the... er... spotlight. An interesting thought.

Five ghost and other stories of the odd. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

I'm the writer of 70+ published short stories. 5 are collected in _Contribution to Mankind and other stories of the Dark_ - 99c/86p.

More form the backbone to my forthcoming writers' aid _Reading a Writer's Mind: Exploring Short Fiction - First Thought to Finished Story_. What can I say? I like long titles.

USA: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004FGLOJQ
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004FGLOJQ


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Just bringing good writing to your attention for the weekend. Enjoy any you pick!


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

September already. Where did the summer go? Be prepared for the darker nights with
_Contribution to Mankind and other stories of the Dark_ - click on the signature cover to read a preview.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Bearing a grudge makes the soul fester....

_Contribution to Mankind_ 86p /99c


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

If the ghost is a giggling urchin, is it a good idea to have it _exorcised_??


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

I've picked up an interesting 4 star review on this book:

"Linda Acaster is the best new writer I have come across for a very long time. She writes beautiful prose and I particularly love her ghost stories.

The only reason I don't give this the full five stars is that I found the organization rather odd. There several wonderful ghost stories, a science fiction story and then a break in the middle, followed by the first five chapters of a novel. I think I would have preferred a shorter book that stuck to being an anthology of short stories.

But, that said, I loved it and will certainly read everything she has written. Anyone who writes as she does deserves to be a best-seller. "

Forgive me while I preen a little! However, the review brings up an interesting perspective. Although I have lots of short stories available I wanted the theme to be particularly dark for _Contribution to Mankind and other stories of the Dark_ so only chose the five stories, making it 20,000 total. I added in a good dollop of my novel _Torc of Moonlight_ because the theme fits, but it would seem that this reader would have preferred the collection alone, despite it being so much shorter. I find that interesting, and will bear it in mind for the future.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

The nights are drawing in, a chill is in the air. The time draws near to pull close to a warming fire and let the shifting shadows light a doorway to speculative fiction.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

A red-bloodied wine, a finger of intestines and a donor card.

Sort of.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Comfy chair, soft lighting, crackling fire... and the odd ghost to keep you awake.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Life is fairly ordinary in a cycle repair shop - until the owner wants to sell and the buyer doesn't want to inherit the ghost of a ten year old boy. "_Our Tyke_".


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

I've had a couple of book covers updated, and _Contribution to Mankind and other stories of the Dark_ is one of them. The original is still in my signature, so the difference in the fonts is plain. I wasn't sure about it to start with, but it's growing on me. I still love the image. For 99c it's a bargain.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Ever thought yourself stuck in a rut, but don't know how to climb out?
Ever thought of a biting retort to your humiliators... ten minutes after they've left?
Ever thought you could be better... if only you had a little help?

_Doppelganger_ - one of five short stories of the darker side of living.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Drone miners, that's what we are, except the ore is so thin now it's not worth the transport. But we are, it seems, we Genetics. To a Harvester world, a New Earth they tell us, to help stave off starvation on the Belt. What do we know about harvesting vegetable matter? We're drone miners. We've only ever seen live vegetable matter in the experience chambers of the orbiting Rec stations. It didn't rustle there. It didn't communicate beneath the terra. Did they know it did before they sent us? Is that why they sent us, we Genetics?

_Harvester World TZ29-4_

A short from _Contribution to Mankind and other stories of the Dark_


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

'_Exorcism_?'
'That's what he wants.'
'But you're not religious.'
'It seems that he is.'
'Since when?'
I knew I was blowing into the wind; the decision had been taken. It wasn't my shop, or my retirement, but George was looking out for my job so I guess I had to be grateful. 
A date was set. We could have sold tickets, the number of people who wanted to watch - ghouls, I called them - but thankfully the specially trained vicar wasn't having any of that. Even so, I offered to lock up the evening before. I wanted to just sit there, in the workshop, and talk to him - Our Little Tyke - to let him know that it wouldn't hurt, and that he was going to a restful place where other people would love him. 
But hell, what did I know? And so I just switched off the lights and left.

From the short story _Our Tyke_

Have a great Christmas!


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sounds like fun. I'll get it.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Nice of you to drop by, Acellis. I hope you and yours have a great Christmas. Already quarter past midnight here in UK so I'm heading for sleep before the urge to unwrap presents hits!

Enjoy the book, and any others you get this Festive Season.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Here's an excerpt from the collection's title story - _Contribution to Mankind_

The setting is a pub on a run-down estate in England.

He leaned back in a little. 'If you're looking for a source... Well, I might know of an off-licence, y'know, with an unguarded window.'
'And what use would that be to me?' I snapped. 'Think I'm an alckie?'
The little prat moved closer, sure of himself now.
'That's the beaut, isn't it? Could be there's an anxious buyer.'
I slid my empty glass across the table towards him. He looked disconcerted, and it made me smile. 'Buy me another and we'll talk about it.'
He didn't even try to argue, but dragged back his chair and limped towards the bar. I eyed his roll and sneered. He believed he had a charmed life, did Spaz, believed the sharks ignored the little fish. Silly bastard. Twice in plaster and still he thought he could fish the waters.
'Here he is! A round of applause for our hero!'
I looked to the clamour near the doorway. It was Tony mouthing off as usual, this time to a group from the old days. Tony was another one who'd never recognise his own name being called. And then I saw who our hero was and felt the tendons stand rigid in my neck. This wasn't his local any more; I'd driven the bastard out.
'Very funny,' Willans was saying. 'If you want to show some appreciation of our contribution to mankind, get us in a beer.'
'Shouldn't it be weak tea?'
'Been there, done that, let the nurse hold my hand.'
Lascivious laughter rolled round the group and I knew there was no letting it pass.
'Listen to the pillock,' I called across. 'Contribution to mankind. Be organising a fucking aid run to the Balkans next.'
That killed it. Willans peered over shoulders to see who had spoken and I gave him The Look in return. He soon shifted his gaze.
'It's your ten up, isn't it, Mike? Deserves one on the house, that.'
I turned my beadies on Don behind the bar, but he was already looking my way with a very flat expression. I marked it for future reference. 
'Ten's nothing,' Willans said. 'It's the first that counts, and Jerry here has just passed the needle test.'
It was like listening to dogs puke. Jerry Davidson had all the hallmarks of a good wheelman: seconds into a Gti, and nerves the Iceman would prize when a blue light was tailgating him. He'd only been caught once, too, and now Willans had sunk his claws in. How many more of the bleating sheep would follow? All of them, probably, just as they had into that poxy soccer team he'd started. All the makings of a regular crusade, it had, with Jesus Bloody Christ at its head, shining example to the world.
When Spaz put a full glass in front of me I ignored him and took it to lean on the bar. Don gave me the warning eye, but I ignored him, too.
'Well, Jerry, congratulations. You've taken the first step to ensure your place in heaven. Has he got you to sign the red pledge, too, eh? Are you going to have some money-grubbing surgeon ripping out your heart before it's stopped beating? An eye here. A liver there. Sausage, mash and kidneys.'
'Leave it out, Sinclair.' 
I turned my gaze on Willans, careful with The Look. I didn't want to spook him too soon.
'So, you've given ten, have you?' I said. 'Thought a body only carried eight. Shouldn't you be dead? Like Rob.'

Amazon USA http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004FGLOJQ
Amazon UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004FGLOJQ

Unlike Sinclair and Willans, I'd like to wish everyone a happy, and prosperous, New Year.

Linda


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Giving this collection of short fiction its first airing of the year. I'm one of those writers who doesn't concentrate on one genre, so my SF and Horror are very different in tone to my Historical and Romance. Across in the UK the term is someone who can't be "pigeonholed", but I'm not certain that translates very well.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Five creepy stories for 99c, plus the opening excerpt from _Torc of Moonlight_. Can't go wrong.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

A review!

"...a collection of short stories by an author who knows her craft....There is irony, some just desserts, and a glance into our possible distant future within the tales in this collection. I enjoyed all the stories and commend them to you..."

Stuart Aken [blog] http://bit.ly/yZ1Hct


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Stories to make you think, stories to make you smile, stories to make you shiver.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

The title story to the collection, _Contribution to Mankind_, is set in the all too real world of a sink estate in a modern English city, where drug use, joy-riding and burglary is the norm. A near-death experience changes the outlook of two youths on the verge of manhood. Five years on and the birds come home to roost.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Short stories ideal for the Kindle app on your smartphone!


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Creepy or fun, five stories you can take to bed.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

It's Read An Ebook Week, and across at Smashwords _Contribution to Mankind and other stories of the Dark_ is 50% off, making it.... _free!_ Yeah, go figure that one.

The coupon code to be applied at checkout is RW50 and it is valid for all formats, including .mobi for the Kindle. You can even gift it. Enjoy!
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/31768


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

5 short stories to curl your toes while sitting in waiting rooms...

one for the dentist
one for the doctor
one for the taxman
one for the lawyer
one for...


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Do you play with a ghost if that ghost is a child? 

"Our Tyke", one of the speculative short fiction collection.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Promotion all over the shop for my other titles, so I thought I'd give this poor orphan Annie (pause to listen for strains of violin...) a bit of a boost.

If you are looking for shorts for your Smartphone to fill in a few minutes, why not take a chance on these.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Received an email from a satisfied reader today, KT who says --

"...I think all of your horror stories are absolutely terrific. They are genuinely creepy. You don't need guts and gore to scare the living daylights out of readers and you have proved it in style."

-- and I'm grateful and don't knock it, though I find it interesting what some people term as Horror and others Dark Fiction.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Five speculative shorts for whiling away time in a waiting room.

Mmm... perhaps not.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Five short stories to while away an evening on the porch... with the shadows lengthening and an eerie rustle coming from the bushes... a slither... a...


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Speculative fiction, from the bizarre to the gore.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

A collection of short stories, most of which made it to magazine publication. Ideal for those waiting times.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Quirky or cringe-inducing, five speculative fiction shorts for you to enjoy.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

For the lover of short fiction that makes you falter at the sound of an unexpected creak. Be sure to keep the light on.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Ooh, this book has been left to its own devices for so long I thought I'd give it an airing. 
5 stories of speculative fiction to lodge in the memory. Give it a go!


----------

